# Need a good seed brand/mixture for my Diamond Dove



## Birb (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi,

I am looking for a better seed blend or brand/package for my diamond dove.
I've tried many things but he always tends to just dig until he finds the dark seeds that he likes. I know they are supposed to eat white millet but he really just hates them. So now I am looking for seed that he won't waste as much and get the seed he likes. 

He really liked this seed I got from walmart: https://goo.gl/NQL6by 

But I saw this seed online and thought he might like it better: https://goo.gl/igXyR9
But I see that the seed might be too big for him.
Anyways is there a seed brand meant for Diamond Doves?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can check out this website: www.diamonddove.info There's lots of advice caring for diamond doves and also the food that one should give them.


----------



## Birb (Jul 20, 2018)

Marina B said:


> You can check out this website: www.diamonddove.info There's lots of advice caring for diamond doves and also the food that one should give them.


Yeah, I was thinking about that but I have no clue where to buy them.


----------

